# RV Light, voltage & LPG conversion



## sktheli (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi all

Our brand new RV is due to arrive from the states mid July (can't wait!!).

I am looking for a reputable company to do the exterior road light conversion, interior voltage 110v to 240v and also fit LPG. Can anyone recommend someone to do this work and does anyone know what sort of price this work would be. 

Our RV is a 34ft Georgetown with a ford V10 triton engine. what size of LPG tanks (subject to available space) should I be asking for??

If anyone can help, it would be much appreciated.

regards

Sean. :roll:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi Sean, 

at least 200L on the LPG side I would think..


John


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ring Motorhome Medics.
Cheltenham
Gloucester,

ask for Darren

dunno what he'll charge, as it depends entirely on what you choose to do with your RV, and the cost for parts etc.

www.motorhomemedics.com

Excellent job of mine, quick (as possible) professional, clean, courteous.

No idea of exaclty required sizes but the cheapest estimate I had for LPG conversion for the Gulfstream was £3500.


----------

